# hunting hogs at night



## sweatequity (Dec 4, 2014)

I am in the market for a scope mounted light for hunting hogs  at night after deer season is over.  Can anyone make any recommendations?

Here are a few I looked at. 

http://www.amazon.com/Mounted-Hunti..._sbs_sg_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=0EGD7HXY05B3QJ55V3W0

http://www.amazon.com/Mounted-Hunti..._sbs_sg_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=0EGD7HXY05B3QJ55V3W0

What is better a green light or red light?  Prefer to keep it under 100.

Thanks


----------



## Todd E (Dec 4, 2014)

Green for hogs.

Many brands out there. 
Me….I run a Hogzilla light on my AR.

Google booger light, also.


----------



## That guy in Fla (Dec 4, 2014)

I've been using this one. It comes with adapters & brackets for every rifle including shotgun.
Green seemed to work best for me.
http://shop.boondock-outdoors.com/VRL-1-Ultimate-kit-w-Red-Green-LEDs-VRL-1Ultimate.htm


----------



## RogerH (Dec 5, 2014)

I have a red and a green light and they have both spooked hogs at night.  I'm going to pick up a cheap GenI night vision with a good IR since most of my night hunting is under 75 yards.


----------



## sweatequity (Dec 5, 2014)

*I was*

reading that hogs cant see green light but they will notice the intensity of the light beam and spook. It is best to use the lowest possible level of light to illuminate your target.

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Todd E (Dec 5, 2014)

Turn your light on with it aimed above hog. Bring weapon down to hog, while being at ready.


----------



## rosewood (Dec 19, 2014)

RogerH said:


> I have a red and a green light and they have both spooked hogs at night.  I'm going to pick up a cheap GenI night vision with a good IR since most of my night hunting is under 75 yards.



http://www.sportsmansguide.com/product/index/atn-25x-night-vision-rifle-scope-matte-black?a=453967

This is the one I have, sold out now, but I think I got it for about $400.  I use it in deep woods and usually only shoot about 40-50 yards.  Works great.  If you have a good moon, the IR illuminator isn't needed and I bet it would be great in an open field with a full moon and could easily stretch to 100 yards or more.  In the woods or dark night, the illuminator is necessary, and it appears as a red point of light.  The hogs can only see it if looking directly at the illuminator.  When in a stand, they have never looked up at me, only when on ground.


----------



## ridgehunter (Dec 19, 2014)

My father in law has one of these and it works great!

http://www.amazon.com/Streamlight-6...id=1419036670&sr=8-1&keywords=tlr+gamespotter


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Dec 25, 2014)

I got this one from Cabela's on sale for 109$ (?). It comes with all the mounting hardware 2 batteries and chargers and a red & green light.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cycl...+night+light&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products

gt40


----------



## hunt6x6elk1 (Dec 28, 2014)

Just got done trying a 4 cell maglight taped to the scope and rifle with the  button set for my thumb. Worked like a charm, just remember to bed it against a rag and wrap stock with plastic to protect weapon.


----------



## centerc (Jan 5, 2015)

go to tmart .com or ebay look for cree light 15-20 $ the quick adapter cost about 15 to mount on top of the scope


----------



## tmullins (Jan 11, 2015)

Cree is the way to go.  I got 3 , one red,green, and white.  You get get them on eBay for $10 .  I use the red most of the time.


----------



## tracker12 (Jan 12, 2015)

Price is definitely right on the Cree that's for sure.


----------



## tmullins (Jan 13, 2015)

Cree + mount = $25


----------



## frankwright (Jan 14, 2015)

tmullins said:


> Cree + mount = $25



I ordered some Cree's, where do I get a mount like that?

Thanks!


----------



## centerc (Jan 14, 2015)

Amazon or a bicycle shop has the ones that quick connect to handlebars looks like a 8


----------



## tmullins (Jan 14, 2015)

Got mine at Walmart .


----------



## NCummins (Jan 16, 2015)

ridgehunter said:


> My father in law has one of these and it works great!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Streamlight-6...id=1419036670&sr=8-1&keywords=tlr+gamespotter



I've got one of these and it's amazing.


----------



## tmullins (Jan 16, 2015)

All my Crees are white so I just went to hobby lobby and picked up some different color plastic in the model section .  Cut to size for my flashlights and feeder lights with the red and green. Total investment.. $30


----------



## rosewood (Jan 19, 2015)

Check out DX.com.  Look under flashlight section.  They have every type of CREE light you can think of and mounts too.  Also can get good deal on the 3.7v 18650 battery and charger that most of theirs uses.  Those Lithium ion batteries last way longer on a charge than 2 standard 3.0 Lithium batteries do.


----------



## frankwright (Feb 9, 2015)

Now reading the Hunting Regulations it says" May be hunted at night with a light which is carried on the person,affixed to a helmet or hat,or part of a belt system worn by the hunter"
No mention of a weapons mounted light.
Did I miss something?


----------



## weekender (Feb 9, 2015)

frankwright said:


> Now reading the Hunting Regulations it says" May be hunted at night with a light which is carried on the person,affixed to a helmet or hat,or part of a belt system worn by the hunter"
> No mention of a weapons mounted light.
> Did I miss something?



You didn't miss anything. They don't want you hearing a noise and pointing your weapon with light attached to see what it is. It might be a LEO that you are pointing the weapon at. Not good I tell ya.


----------



## Hogwild80 (Feb 11, 2015)

Its funny every distributor that's pushing these lights 99 percent of them are weapon mounted Hog Hunting lights.You can hunt them over bait at night with a light but no weapon mounted light don't make much since to me.


----------

